# [FOSDEM] Se retrouver là bas

## scout

Bonjour tout le monde,

ca fait un bail que j'ai pas posté ici, mais c'est pour dire que je vais au fosdem ( http://fosdem.org )  ce week-end. Je m'attendais à trouver un thread pour signaler que plein de monde vient, mais visiblement c'est le calme plat! Là je suis dans le thalys, et j'y reste les deux jours.

Bref, si vous voulez me joindre, soit sur mon portable au:

(à mettre dans bash ou zsh)

i=2; echo "+336${i}50${i}0$((i+1))68"

Sinon mon mail c'est:

"g" suivi de mon pseudo sur ce forum suvi de "h@gmail.com"

Voilà désolé je me méfie des bots qui pourraient lire ces infos et me spammer.

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais que certains Gentoo Devs vont y aller, mais pour le reste, tu as raison, c'est le calme plat selon ce que j'ai vu sur le forum.

----------

